# Ffb tabbert 660 suspension



## peeweenorfolk (5 mo ago)

Hi does anyone know what sort or make I can get to replace the ones on the ffb as one is shot so need a new pair any ideas????


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

Personally I cannot help but will bump your post so maybe it will get seen by someone who can answer you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

'bum' G.??

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Whoopsie - I left a p off!

Nice spot Ray


----------



## peeweenorfolk (5 mo ago)

Cheers


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Are you wanting front or rear? will also need to know the make, model and year or the base unit van i.e. Fiat, Peugeot etc.
Have a look on internet with a query such as "suspension for and add the details of your vehicle.


----------

